# Timelaspe Cactus Flowering



## bigbrother

This took over 400 photos and 4 hours to wait for the Catus to flower, only flowers for one day but smells nice.


----------



## jacksouth

Wow, lovely photos! Beautiful flowering. Wish you could embed smell here


----------

